# E-bay steals I've made over time!



## LWW (Sep 11, 2005)

Post war Hit camera kit with unused roll of film, box, leather case, and manual...$40.00!






Leica handheld, and working accurately, lightmeter and case...$32.00!






Exakta with bellows...$36.00!

LWW


----------



## LWW (Sep 11, 2005)

And this Nikon F kit.

LWW


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice, indeed!

Oh, you meant a Zeiss lightmeter, didn't you? :greenpbl:  

I've made my 'steals' from E-bay but my best ones were from Antique stores and flea markets.

_From E-bay:_

A box containing a 50/1.8 Canon FD (mint), a Voigtlander CLR (mint), a bunch of filters for $25.

A Contax III (Zeiss) Kriegsmarine issue for under $200 (just the lens alone worth over $300).

A Super Ikonta B (6x6) in mint condition for just over $100.


_From Antique stores:_

A Kodak Ektra kit (only 2000 cameras ever made) for only $180. Those of you knowing the value of this camera know what a deal that was.

A Contax If 1933 'For China' issue in mint condition for $60.

A rare Kodak string set camera in mint condition for only $60.

A Leica IIIc body for $25. What's interesting about it, it had a large format lens (Rodenstock 147mm) screwed into the body, having the same thread.

_From flea markets:_

A Canon SBIV (copy of Leica) kit, with lens, shade, filters and side rail flash for $20.

A 19 inch f/11 Goerz Artar Apochromatic process lens for only $3.

A Yashicamat G for $40.



Most of the above, with the exception of the Kriegsmarine Contax and Super Ikonta B, were sold or traded.


----------



## usayit (Sep 13, 2005)

Very very nice ebay finds!

I want that meter!  hehe


----------

